# casting????



## "Spanish Fly" (Jun 14, 2004)

when using your fly rods, do you mostly site cast or blind cast? i ask this only because i was wondering what i should use when wading considering the arms do get tired after a while.


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

I do both, but most of my blind casting is done in deeper water. There are some places that the fish might be in shallow water, but they might not show themselves. This is when I will "blind" casting the shallow water, but even then, I will pick out spots that I think will likely attract fish; points, pot holes, creek mouths, etc., similar to what I would do with conventional tackle. I blind cast a lot in the summer months, when the fish are over the deeper shell. I will use a sinking (intermediate) line and dredge down deeper. 

I don't think my arms wear out any quicker than with a bait caster. You just need to practice and get the muscles used to rhythm.


----------



## surfsideperson (Aug 22, 2005)

i mostly blind cast in the freeport area, sometimes you will get a shot at a fish, but, its most often, i blind cast in surf. still lots of fun.


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

Almost all sight casting. I will blind cast to likely looking spots as well as I pass them but the majority of the fish I catch are sighted first.


----------



## cheetah (May 30, 2006)

I agree,

I spend most of my time looking for fish in shin deep or less water. About the only thing I will blind cast is a spooon fly only if I see fish in the area, gold flashes etc. or if the water is off color making sight casting difficult. I have found that if I blind cast in shallow water I tend to spook fish I would have seen if I had spent more time looking for them. I think a lot of my time is spent watching and either walking or poling. Then when I have a target I am prpared for the cast. 

Andy


----------



## d-donaghue (Oct 30, 2007)

i am new to fly fishing and have only hooked up by throwing into schools of tailing reds..think god for the new poling skiff...still trying to intice singles but so far no luck .. this has got to be the most rewarding type of fishing!!!


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

Like the others, I sight cast whenever possible, which is most of the time. However, I like to use a VIP popper or spoon fly when I do blind cast. Casting length makes a huge difference if blind casting. As explained in an earlier post, a 60 foot blind cast gives you three times the fishing coverage as a 40 foot cast. It also significantly reduces the number of casts you make since you can fish each cast much longer before having to pick up and recast.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Kind of depends on the type of fishing you are doing. If you are after one of the big three flats fish in tropical waters, Tarpon, Permit, and Bonefish, then it is sight fishing with few exceptions.

If, on the other hand, you are after reds in shallow coastal waters of Texas, then it will be a mixed bag.

Whatever kind of saltwater fishing you are doing, make sure you can cast accurately in all kinds of wind conditions.


----------

